# Generation Rx - The Documentary



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

In my opinion this is one of the most important documentaries of the decade, and should be of much value to the community here.

It discusses antidepressant/antipsychotic use in children and adults, thats a very simple description you simply must see it for yourselves.

*Official site:* http://www.generationrxfilm.com/

EDIT: This movie deserves to be bought or rented.

You can buy it either from the website or from Amazon.com @ http://www.amazon.com/Generation-RX-Kev ... 107&sr=8-1

You can also rent it for 2 dollars and watch online on Amazon.com Video On Demand @ http://www.amazon.com/Video-On-Demand/b ... e=16261631


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks good Inzom. I am SO SICK of corruption in the medical field and crap in the psychiatric profession. Years ago I was raised to have 100% faith in doctors. Both of my parents were doctors. It has taken me years to realize there are horrible doctors, researchers who fudge results, pharma companies influencing and paying professionals. Suddenly I see so much corruption in the world, everywhere, I REALLY feel old and jaded.

Appreciate the post. I'd probably break the TV set watching that.

I DO believe however that meds are important, but I feel that with many they are overprescribed. I will say, that I have friends who have children with true ADHD -- TWO sons, and those kids were suffering without medication. It was torture for those parents to make that decision, but the kids have better quality of life. Also, my friend whose daughter has schizoprhenia. She was struggling with "something" no one understood since childhood. She has been sick since she was 16 and misdiagnosed over and over. On her meds now, she can function much better, and is actually happier.

But meds and kids overall, scares me bonkers. I so miss being a parent, but seeing my friends battle with these problems makes my heart break.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

This looks like an insanely good film to watch. Thanks for posting Chris.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

You can buy it either from the website or from Amazon.com @ http://www.amazon.com/Generation-RX-Kev ... 107&sr=8-1

You can also rent it for 2 dollars and watch online on Amazon.com Video On Demand @ http://www.amazon.com/Video-On-Demand/b ... e=16261631


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I had a great E-Mail conversation with the Director of the movie and out of respect for him, taking part in the piracy of his work is out of the question for me.


----------



## DemonBlood (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. I'm going to buy it.

I hope it isn't a one sided hit piece like Michael Moore's films though.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

Excellent doco. It has little to do with DR/DR, but I'd thoroughly recommend grabbing a look at it regardless.

http://kevinpmiller.blogspot.com/2007/1 ... se-in.html


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just watched it, super gnarly film. Well worth watching. Made me think - ever since this shit started happening to me I have been on some form of medication. Maybe that's my problem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

This is something that worries me also, meds are just handed out like candy these days...it creates the wrong mindset IMO


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

i too have thought about this especially after watching the generation rx movie. I feel like i had certain symptoms when this all started, and then i started taking xanax and it helped with a lot of those symptoms. However, now i feel like there are things that weren't there before and i don't know if this is withdrawal in between doses or what, but either way, i wonder if i had of just waited a little longer to get on a drug if it would have just gone away on it's own.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

This is great...the story of my now chronic condition....thanks Inzom...everyone should see this film!

Chris


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

You are also called Chris? My name is Christoffer but I go by Inzom/Chris here  Or could Chris infact be your name.

Peace.


----------

